# Case painting



## dragon2309 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi,i have an old AMD K6 500Mhz PC that i got back up and running recently. Its the dull boring beige colour and i want to paint it. I mean REALLY paint it.

Now you're thinking, "Why is he telling us this", yes so am I. Anyway, i need your ideas, i've already thought about perhaps yellow and black stripes like a construction yard. Or perhaps solid black. Or some sort of design.

Bare in mind i am no artist so custom designs and paintingsarent really on the list, just a lot of masking tape and spraypaint.

I've had a look around lots of case mod sites but all they have are actual physical mods, not paint jobs.

So.... any ideas or pictures oir whatever you want to share would be great thanks.

dragon2309


----------



## jancz3rt (Aug 14, 2005)

*Hmmm*

You can always paint it just one color (like black) and if that is something you would feel needs something more to it, you could use spray paint and with the help of masking tape redecorate it. If you would prefer not to do that, they do sell stickers (very large) made to stick on the side of PCs. They tend to be quite expensive though.

JAN


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 14, 2005)

ok, thanks jan. anyone else have any ideas, at the moment i thin i will be painting it black and yellow like a construnction yard, and the front plate where the drives are will be solid black. what do you think


----------



## elmarcorulz (Aug 14, 2005)

you could buy some UV paint, and design with that, then under UV light it'll look sweet. hmmmm, i might do that myself


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 15, 2005)

butthen it would only look good when it had a UV light nearby...


----------



## elmarcorulz (Aug 15, 2005)

well, you could paint it normally, then go over the top of it with UV paint.


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 15, 2005)

yeh, thats an idea, or if i go with the yello and black, i could paint the black sections with the UV reactive stuff, then when it gets near a UV light the black will go funky.

Any more ideas are welcome.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 15, 2005)

i think that sounds better then it would look, if i picture it it looks pretty cool, but once you paint it it wont look as good.  My suggestion is to paint it one color.


----------



## Apathetic (Aug 15, 2005)

Racing stripes like the other ones! Fast baby Fast!


----------



## mrjack (Aug 16, 2005)

Ain't there somekind of neon paint on the market?


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 16, 2005)

get the chalkboard paint hahaha and turn your case into a blackboard 

or paint a cool design on it using a stencil! you could prolly buy a good one cheep or make your own by printing out a design like the mortal kombat symbol and gutting out the center with scissors

here is a site that does professional paint jobs on cases! lmao a little un-necissary..
http://www.directron.com/directron/autopaint.html

and they sell stencils too...
http://www.directron.com/directron/stencils.html 
lol i would just take the pictures of there stencils print them out and cut them out hehe


----------



## lynx6200 (Aug 16, 2005)

You might have a look here for some tips, http://www.coolcomputercases.com/how-to-paint.htm
 also, something fairly simple, and I think looks good, is doing just like 2 or three colors like this, http://community.webshots.com/photo/255153773/255247546dEYUlY


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks to lynx and dan for those links, they helped quite a bit, maybe i will do those stencil ones, that looks likt the easy way out. Maybe the unreal tounament logo or something.

Hows this for an idea, sand the case down, spray it all black, get some different sized UT stencils (probably Dark blur or something, or perhaps the UV reactive, so the UT logo will only show under UV light...) and put one on each panel of the case (top, left and right). Then coat the whole thing in a few layers of clear paint to finish.


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 16, 2005)

sounds like it will look good, make sure you post a picture when you're done!!


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 16, 2005)

i sure will, probably about 2-3 weeks before its all done and dusted though. Anyone know of a UK spray paint shop website.

I've found some stencils that ive got to print out


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 16, 2005)

i may be cheeper just to goto a department store to get the paint, you could look into it.  do they have walmarts in the UK? lol

are the sencils UT?


----------



## elmarcorulz (Aug 16, 2005)

DanLatimer said:
			
		

> do they have walmarts in the UK? lol


sort of. we have ASDA, which was bought out by walmart a while ago

dragon, this site sells spray paint


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks elmarco, i will look into that site, and to dan, yes the stencils are of the UT logo. Not sure of a colour combination though, shall i go for a black case and silver logos or silver case with Blue or something different?


----------



## jancz3rt (Aug 17, 2005)

*Heya*

Cool. The UT idea seems good man. Have you considered a black/red combo? I mean a red UT logo and a black case? Just a suggestion. That UV idea seems very good as well.

JAN


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 17, 2005)

Oooh, red/black, i never thought of that. That could be good, i think i will go for red/black unless someone else comes up with something better, perhaps mimicking the colour scheme of unrealT....


----------



## elmarcorulz (Aug 17, 2005)

red and black seems like a great idea.id go with that if i were you


----------



## blacksage (Aug 17, 2005)

red and black would be good


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 17, 2005)

seems like red/black it is, what about the front panel, you knwo where the drive and that are, shouold that be black with the main body of the case or should it be red and go with the logo.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 17, 2005)

i wouldnt paint the drives, might damage them


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 17, 2005)

but its a beige front at the moment, i would have to aint the front of the case black right?? Then the beige drives would look out of place.


----------



## jancz3rt (Aug 17, 2005)

*Yo*

I would paint the drives black if I were you . However, you could also do it red like you have suggested, but it could be too much. You will not damage the drives if you do it right. 

JAN


----------



## blacksage (Aug 17, 2005)

but wouldnt get it all messed up


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 17, 2005)

i would take the front panel off and paint it and leave the drives alone, then use oil based painters paint you know the ones for paintings on canvas.. with a paint brush to do the drives. (it cost about $6 CAD for a good quality tube that would give you more than you would need.. but then again companies usually dont make black painters paint you have to mix a deep blue and a raw amber color or colors close to them...


----------



## blacksage (Aug 17, 2005)

can u get a see through case for a laptop


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 17, 2005)

that would be cool, but i dont think that you could just change the case for a laptop, and if you could i would assume it would be very difficult


----------



## blacksage (Aug 17, 2005)

so they dont make see through cases for laptops
if they did how much


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 17, 2005)

> can u get a see through case for a laptop



Do you mind not hijacking my thread, thanks

Anyway, i think i will paint the front and drives black, i will make sure the insides of the drive dont get sprayed a bit though.


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 17, 2005)

I think thats a good colour choice  im not sure how the red in front would have looked, it could have been cool or not im not sure its hard to visualize


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 17, 2005)

yeh, the red may have tipped it over the top of looking good to looking awful.

My final choice : Black case, black front, black drives, red UT logos on all 3 sides of case. I might make the power/reset buttons red though  And i might cut an 80mm hole in the side and get a UT fan guard, put a red LED fan in there, sparkling!!!!


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 17, 2005)

that sounds really cool , i didnt know you could get UT fan covers


----------



## elmarcorulz (Aug 17, 2005)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> i will make sure the insides of the drive dont get sprayed a bit though.


take the drive fascia off, and spray that seperately, that way you wont get any paint on the drive itself


----------



## Geoff (Aug 17, 2005)

dragon, tell me how it works out and how easy it is, cause i might want to paint my drives.


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 17, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> take the drive fascia off, and spray that seperately, that way you wont get any paint on the drive itself



although that may void your warrenty so becareful for that


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 17, 2005)

its way out of any warranty now anyway so it doesnt really matter?

to geoff, of course i shall let you all know how it all goes, iw ill prb make a thread psoting my prgress as i go along. 

To elmarco, thats probably what i will do, probably a lot easier, thanks

To dan tak a look at the pic:


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 17, 2005)

haha that is awsome dragon! if i had any fans needing covering thats the way i would do it!  lol yeaaa i want to mod my computer but im lazy and have no time on my hands lol, also buying things costs money appearently


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 17, 2005)

> haha that is awsome dragon! if i had any fans needing covering thats the way i would do it!  lol yeaaa i want to mod my computer but im lazy and have no time on my hands lol, also buying things costs money appearently



modding neednt be expensive or time consuming, a few lights and crazy appliques costing around a total of say 25-30 USD and 2 hours work and you got a cool case.


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 17, 2005)

hmmm maybe i shall do that before i go away to collage then.. (in 2 weeks) im gunna make a new thread to ask ppl what i should do to my case take a look! (pic incl.)


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 18, 2005)

right then, i suppose this should be in a new thread by now but what the hey, it's my thread anyway.

First stumbling block has been reached already, i have the stencils i want in picture format stored on my PC at the moment, i printed them off to see how they would look when i cut them out and discovered that paper would be far too flimsy for the job of spray paint stencil.

So im open to all uggestions as to what material i can print or transfer my stencils onto. Remeber that they will be used more than once, so the material will have to be rigid and not go floppy if it gets a bit of paint on it. I was thinking perhpas as barbaric as simply transferring them ont a corn-flakes box or something, do you think this would  surfice to the task??

Thanks, any replies appreciated!


*EDIT* I also need to be able to cut this new material with a standard stanley knife so please dont suggest 2mm steel. LOL


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah that sounds like a good idea although a carboard box may be to solid to bend through the curve of your printer.. i would recomend printing onto a normal piece of paper then taping the normal paper to the cardboard and then cutting the stencil out of both the paper and cardboard with an exacto knife or scissors if you cant find an exacto knife. or you could cut it out of the paper and trace it onto the cardboard then cut that out


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 18, 2005)

ok, thanks dan, so you think cardboard would be sturdy enough to stand up against 2 sprayings then??

*EDIT* and whats an exacto knife, i've never heard of that before.


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah the cardboard should definitly stand up for two sprey paintings.
an exacto knife is like a pen with a very sharp blade at the end for cutting things out exactoly the way you want it! lol

the two in this picture to the far left are exacto knives
http://www.eventrentals.com/Dave/LMI Build Pics/braces 044.jpg


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 18, 2005)

oh ok, thanks, i cut out the ones on paper with a stanley knife and it went perfectly, a bit tricky round the corners but you just have to keep turning the paper.

Thanks for your help Dan, you seem to be the only one interested now.


----------

